# Vaccum seal Mylar



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I have a cablea's commercial vacuum sealer. Can I use this to vaccum seal mylar bags ?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If the mylar bags are 'bumpy' on one side, and the sealer has enough heat output. To test the heat output, try a empty potato chip bag.

If you want to use plain-jane mylar bags:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For what it's worth: I use an old clothes iron with teflon sole plate. Set it for 500 to 550 degrees. I use zip lock mylar bags, easier to prevent bad seals cause no food gets into the seal area. I also put a piece of furring strip under the mylar are to be sealed, to raise it slightly, to make it easier to seal.Takes about out 1 to 2 seconds of heat per inch of length on the seal. The seal is about 3/8 inch wide. The zip lock closure helps keep dirt and bug out after opening with out having to transfer the food to another container. But the zip lock is not air tight.


----------

